# The Fugly Bolt Knob Award Goes to........



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:3mr60k1a]bolt_lift_top.jpg[/attachment:3mr60k1a]
Yup, it's ugly!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like the Remington 700 SPS Tactical that the knob has been replaced. and yes, it is ugly. Looks like a door knob..


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

it almost looks like a plastic molded piece that just clips on to the origional knob... I hope this is the case and they didn't permanently put that thing on there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe it has a small battery in it that keeps it warm for winter shooting? If it's not that, or for use by a handicapped person.........it is utterly rediculous.--------SS


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

JDF_GSP said:


> it almost looks like a plastic molded piece that just clips on to the origional knob... I hope this is the case and they didn't permanently put that thing on there.


I agree, look at that seam. That slot towards the end probably contains a set screw.

Who makes this? It almost looks as if it is Magpul, but I would hope not.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy shiz..... the engineer must be mighty proud of that design......


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its the wave of the furture, soon every rifle will have one, you will see, all that advertsing could not be wrong! :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

JDF_GSP said:


> it almost looks like a plastic molded piece that just clips on to the origional knob... I hope this is the case and they didn't permanently put that thing on there.


Yup your right. I looked it up and it is indeed a snap-on cover. Thank goodness!
http://www.kineticresearchgroup.com/pro ... ltlift.php


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't much matter how ugly the bolt handle is when you hang it on an ugly as hell black plastic stocked rifle with and even uglier than ever big old knob of a recoil reducer stuck on the end of a stainless steel barrel rifle...oh well, I guess to each his own...but for me it's a nice Walnut stock with fine cut hand checkering and deep dark blue metal. Can you say hello pre-64 model 70, or early Rem 700 BDL, or, oh man, a Belgium made Browning Safari bolt, just to name a few.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You missed a few really nice ones. The new Remington 700 CDL is as sweet as it gets, and the Remington 700 Mountain Rifle from the '80s was one of the classiest rifles made.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Or anything Cooper make with a wood stock.....beat the fit and finish on one of those. Cooper Model 22 Claro walnut stock blued barrel in 308 win. Does it get any better for a classic wood guy? I must be sick because I love them all. I think some of the modern stainless/synthetic guns are absolute beauties as well. Try the Mark V stainless synthetic fluted in .338/378 Weatherby mag.....dead sexy if you ask me.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kimber makes some finely finished rifles as well.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one for you SS....

You mentioned Cooper. Thought I'd share some pic's of my Model 22 Custom Classic. I'd say it's a pretty bolt knob.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Here's one for you SS....
> 
> You mentioned Cooper. Thought I'd share some pic's of my Model *22* Custom Classic. I'd say it's a pretty bolt knob.


Not sure why somebody would put a _Swarovski_ on a 22, I guess all you need is money.. :roll: 

Lots of detail in that bolt thing, I like it !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> I guess all you need is money


Or good taste  . Yeah, a few saved pennies helps too!

I'm thinking about putting the swaro on my .17 HMR. Maybe that'll help me hit those rabbits.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If there were any rabbits to hit.......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> If there were any rabbits to hit.......


I keep hearing numbers are picking up out west, but have yet to have a chance to go "investigate"

Jason, you been out recently? Chaser and I decided to go monkey around the Santaquin WMA and see if we could kick anything up, but only saw some deer sign, but that was all.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Naw.. I haven't been out. I haven't even pulled a trigger since the deer hunt. Like Loke says, there aren't too many around in the usual spots. Now, If *Al *were to make the chili, and the *goob* was to line something up, I think we'd be in business. :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Naw.. I haven't been out. I haven't even pulled a trigger since the deer hunt. Like Loke says, there aren't too many around in the usual spots. Now, If *Al *were to make the chili, and the *goob* was to line something up, I think we'd be in business. :O•-:


I'd be willing to bring food too! And maybe even some drinks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm chili. I think I still have the can :shock: and some in it.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure why everyones bashing this little thing but oh well....

Yes that is a clip on knob its made of some polymer. It is made exclusively for the remington 700 (yup its on the SPS Tactical) its a cheap alternative to taking your gun into a smith and having the original bolt ground off re-threaded and screwed on. This can be taken on and off as needed unless you buy their thread locking agent then its on there for good or untill you break it off. 

These are nice for people that want an oversized knob but are not allowed to permanently modify their guns (military snipers)

They may be ugly but hell ive seen ugly guns out shoot any pretty wood stocked guns. 

I wouldnt mind picking one up myself for my coyote rifle just for a little more to get a hold of when winter hunting with gloves on. But they want $28 for one of these and it is not worth that much... ill pay 12 bucks but not 28.

I saw these over on "The Hide" forums and they are a good idea regardless of looks


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> These are nice for people that want an oversized knob but are not allowed to permanently modify their guns (military snipers)


I don't remember not being able to modify my guns. Be carful not to believe too much of what you hear on Sniper's Hide.
Other than that, you're right flyfisher117. Even a big blob of plastic like that can help facilitate bolt cycling while still maintaining a good cheek/stock-weld. But dang that's ugly!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:1ax79jqt]DSC00347.JPG[/attachment:1ax79jqt]
I know this seems big but it sure makes cycling you bolt easy while still maintaining a good stock weld.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmm i dont remember exactly that details but a few years ago i was reading the tactical magazines at the walmart magazine rack and it mentioned where you were not allowed to modify your guns... maybe it wasnt military people i dont really remember but there are people that want that oversized knob that arent allowed to modify the guns permanetnly


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Flyfisher117, i have no problem with what you said actually. But I'm kinda offended that you didn't compliment me on my tactical bolt knob......shheeeesh. :mrgreen: Shoot straight!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

HAHA actually i am more interested in that stock and action... O_O missed it the first time but is that gun built from the ground up? never seen an action like that... and what kind of stock is it?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes please explain more about what you've done to that Rem.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It was made by Suarez out of Arizona. The stock was machined by Simmson Machine out of Gooding Idaho. The action is a Rem700. The barrel is a 30 inch Hart with a radial muzzle brake made by the gunsmith who put this together. It weighs 21lbs. The scope is a Luepold Mark 4 8.5-25x44. It was made specificly for one thing, 1000 yard compitition. When I got the gun the smith provided me with a test target that had a 6 inch, 10-shot group at 1000 yards. I was pretty happy about that. My girlfriend has since done better than that.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

What cal. is it longbow?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

man someday i want a gun like that... but first i gotta master 100 yard shots LOL


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a 6.5x284. I fill Lapua brass with 48.5grs of H4350 fired by Fed 210m primers.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> It's a 6.5x284. I fill Lapua brass with 48.5grs of H4350 fired by Fed 210m primers.


Where you shooting that beast at ? I love that stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Longbow, are you ever taking a 284 Win and necking it down for brass, or do you always go for the good stuff?

This caliber has my interest in a Savage, but the brass isnt exactly easy to find either... (Saw some Lapua in Cabelas about two weeks ago though)

Here is what I was toying around with:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

is that a Badger knob? looks like one.... any recomendations for a gunsmith who installs tactical knobs? preferrably local...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 6.5x284. I fill Lapua brass with 48.5grs of H4350 fired by Fed 210m primers.
> ...


Lisa shoots here in Utah, one shoot in Idaho and we practice out in the desert past Promitory Point.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Longbow, are you ever taking a 284 Win and necking it down for brass, or do you always go for the good stuff?
> 
> This caliber has my interest in a Savage, but the brass isnt exactly easy to find either... (Saw some Lapua in Cabelas about two weeks ago though)
> 
> ...


I reform a lot of brass to make other calibers but I don't with this caliber. I order brass from Mike at Lapua. Lapua brass takes a beating!!
ER Shaw will make you a semi-custom 6.5x284 with a Savage action for under $900 and it's a fine gun indeed. However, the gun I ordered last week has a 12 - 14 month wait. Sheeeesh!!!! Most guys don't want to wait that long.
Honesty, I don't think most guys need a custom gun anymore. With the Savages they make nowadays, they shoot so **** good out of the box that I'm sure they make a lot of gunsmiths imbarassed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I contacted ER Shaw too and was put off by the wait. But they are a great price for a semi custom rifle. 

ER kind of annoyed me though because I wanted a different stock than they offered, and they said that there weren't any after market ones available


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Man Longbow, that rifle reminds me of a women Russian shot putter...strong, well built, accurate....but ...OK, I won't say it


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax*, I just called and cancelled my order for my 22-250. I decided that I can build one on a Savage action with a Boyds stock in alot less time. 22-250 barrels come up on benchrestcentral.com all the time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Man Longbow, that rifle reminds me of a women Russian shot putter...strong, well built, accurate....but ...OK, I won't say it


It's ugly for sure but it has a sweet spirit. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

JDF_GSP said:


> is that a Badger knob? looks like one.... any recomendations for a gunsmith who installs tactical knobs? preferrably local...


Yes it's a Badger.
The only guy I've taken my stuff to around here is in Wellsville. He doesn't do it for a living but he's a benchrest shooter and you know how those guys are...real particular. I had him rebarrel my 6mm and he REALLY brought it to life. If you want his name I'll give to you.


----------

